# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for November 2008

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Catch a Duck


Advanced Task - Follow the Yellow Brick Road

*The Yellow Brick Road refers to the movie The Wizard of Oz.

----------


## 3FLryan

HOLY crap thank you for making yellow brick road the advanced task...this is the most excited I've EVER been to do a task...endless possibilities...

----------


## ninja9578

:boogie:   Yeah, I can't wait either.  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

yay applying my rule of "make basic task harder" I will try and catch that overpowered duck I gave birth to in another dream, I like this basic task so much!

----------


## ninja9578

In case you were wondering why I chose this task it's because this was actually the first task which was announced four years ago.

Walms, for a challenge, you might try catching the duck-lizard that Seeker found.

----------


## Hukif

Ah, if I'm not bothering, could I get a link to the duck-lizard? research is taking me nowhere lol

----------


## ninja9578

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=7715 Post #38

----------


## Mr. Pig

Wow!  Both of these tasks sound really easy.  There should be three tasks:
Simple- So easy, you basically just have to remember the task.  gets a badge but doesn't get in the lucid task club.
Basic- Small challenge.  badge and club
Advanced: Very difficult.  badge, club and maybe something else.

----------


## Hukif

> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ead.php?t=7715 Post #38



Oh... that seeker, I was looking trough Seeker28 posts <.<

----------


## Twoshadows

> Wow! Both of these tasks sound really easy. There should be three tasks:
> Simple- So easy, you basically just have to remember the task. gets a badge but doesn't get in the lucid task club.
> Basic- Small challenge. badge and club
> Advanced: Very difficult. badge, club and maybe something else.



I agree. I've also mentioned this. It would make the tasks available, yet challenging for everyone.

----------


## John11

This definitely seemed easier than October's Tasks.

green = lucid
blue = important part

*Advanced Task:*
I was trying to WILD and I had some songs going through my head without really thinking about it and then I noticed there was a song in my head that was not a song I knew and the lyrics just didn't make any sense.  I thought it was hilarious and I needed to get up and sing it and record it on my computer, but as soon as I tried, I noticed I was in sleep paralysis.  I tried to roll out of bed to induce an LD which has worked for me in the past (sort of) but I couldn't move that way at all.  

I tried moving my hands and I could feel my dream hands moving.  I felt the wall and I was able to feel my way to the base of my bed toward the door and stand up.  I still couldn't see anything.  I didn't dare try to open my eyes, from what I have heard from other people.  I opened the door and tried to visualize what my living room is supposed to look like, but it's just not looking right.  It's different.  I look back into my bedroom and it is a little more clear since I have a better sense at the moment of what it should look like.  I then look back into the living room and everything looks right now.  

It's still not completely clear so I spend some time walking around the living room/kitchen.  Until things are more clear.  I decide that since I have an electronic keyboard in my apartment I'll go and try it out.  I stupidly remind myself that electronics don't usually work right in dreams.  I turn on the power and that works (even though it doesn't always in real life).  I start banging on the keys and I can hear a quiet sound, so I turn up the volume.  I bang on the keys some more and it helps a bit, but as soon as I try to hit individual keys or specific chords, there is not sound.  

I rationalized that it was because it was easy for my brain to re-produce the sound of someone banging on random keys, but specifics were too difficult especially since I hadn't played the piano recently.  I decided it wasn't a big deal (the last time I made a big deal out of it I woke up).  

I decide it's best to wander around places I know.  That way my brain doesn't have to think too hard about what things should look like.  Thinking too hard always wakes me up.  I leave my apartment and walk down the hallway toward my car but none of the cars were there (I didn't notice that at the time though).  I did notice a large pine tree where there are normally some covered parking spaces though.  

Things were still not that clear, so I decided to go over and lick the pine tree.  That made things a bit clearer, but it didn't taste like anything really.  I felt like I was licking some thicker plastic needles.  I run around the parking lot and yell some things.  I decide I'll walk over toward wal-mart since I'm familiar with the scenery on the way there.  

I jump the fence of the apartment complex.  The action of climbing the fence and hopping over really makes the dream vivid for a while.  I walk toward the road.  Some people pull up in a car (I didn't notice this then, but they were driving on the wrong side of the road).  They drop some people off that walk over to the apartment complex.  I wave and say hi.  I'm still in my boxers, so they're looking at me funny, but I didn't care or bother with them.  

I start walking down the road to the right and the scenery is similar to the road I would normally walk down except there's a forest to the right instead of a Kroger.  I start thinking since nothing much is going on and I remember the monthly task for November to follow the yellow brick road to see where it takes you.  

I then tell myself I remember the yellow brick road is right up here on the right.  I walk a bit further and I see it on the right and I can't help but think "Awesome!"  The yellow brick road is going into the forest and as I walk into it, the forest gets much more dense.  It was daytime back at my apartment, but it looked like night now.  The yellow brick road still stands out clearly.

Then there's a sign in the middle of the road blocking it.  It said something about a secret military base and it had a bunch of cameras on it and some other strange looking electronic devices with red lights on them.  Of course I just walk around it and keep going.  The path gets a little bendy at this point instead of going straight.  

I come to another sign, but this one is off to the side of the road (but it would still be parallel to the original sign due to the way the road had turned since then).  I read it and it says in big red letters near the top "___________  Shampoo"  (I can't recall what the brand was).  Down below in red italicized letters it said "by __________" (I can't recall).  I try to look again and then I says "by my penis".  I look again and it says "by Set".  

Then some DC walks out from behind the sign.  He has medium to long length red hair.  This surprised me quite a bit.  He looks at me like he's completely terrified of me and starts running, but I say "hey wait!" and grab him.  He's looking at me like he's going to pee his pants.  I say, "It's a dream dude."  He's still looking at me funny and starts running and once again I try to grab him but I just get his shirt and he trips and hurts himself.  I feel bad and say, "I'm sorry.  It's okay.  Just go."  

I turn back to the sign and decide to go look at it one more time because I was curious about the text changing since this is the first time I've experienced that  (I shouldn't have done this.  I've decided now that giving one aspect of a dream too much attention is definitely a bad idea.  That's been the cause of my waking from most of my LDs now).  This woke me up.



Later I had another Lucid so I did the basic task too.  I liked this task because I used to have a pet duck and I remember chasing and holding him when I was younger.

*Basic Task:*
I have a normal dream about me and a group of DCs and some aliens.  I wake up and then immediately go back to sleep.

I'm with the same group of DCs and in the same place as when I woke up, but we are now climbing a hill right near the dock (it's a dirt path in a forest).  I recognize all of the DCs now as friends of mine from real life (they most definitely aren't thought)  I hear one of them mention something from the alien dream I just had.  I turn around to talk to them about my dream and see if they were the same.  

Then I notice they don't have any bodies and I realize I'm dreaming.  I look at my hand and It looked different, but I couldn't tell if I had 5 or 6 fingers.  I think I actually had 5 fingers, but it still didn't look right.  Regardless, I knew it was a dream now.  

I ran up the hill and the dream was fading.  I got down and felt the ground and I rubbed my hands and then I started crawling, but it was no use.  I decided to try to do a somersault, but I got halfway to doing it and then I could feel sleep paralysis.  I decide to keep trying and then it broke free and I ran into my book shelf.  

I decided in all likelyhood this is still a dream.  I couldn't see anything, but once again I felt my way along the wall to my bedroom door.  Now I thought of the other monthly task of catching a duck.  I decided there would be some ducks in my living room when I opened the door.  

When I opened the door, I saw two ducks near my front door.  The furniture wasn't there except for my table which was actually where my couch normally is.  I run up to try and catch one but they're fast and they get away.  They run out my front door and I follow trying to grab a new one out there.  I fail at that, but I get close and the duck steps on my hand.  It feels like the duck has claws.  They aren't extremely sharp or anything, but they definitely don't feel like webbed feet.  

I look down the hall, and there are a bunch of ducks at the end of the hall.  I run down there and I'm able to grab one.  I hold onto it and it's struggling and making weird duck noises.  While I'm holding it, I realize that my alarm should probably be going off soon.  And just as I think that it does!  I wake up of course.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job  :Clap:

----------


## Garjzla

question...when you say "catch a duck" do you mean just like physicaly (well in a dream world)  or can we use like telekenisis or something to get it?

----------


## Keitorin

Great job, John11!

I think I wanna try the Advanced Task. Wonder if I should rewatch The Wizard of Oz for inspiration? Haven't seen it in years! 

Shiny badge, too! I always love coming to the new TotM thread to see the new badges and tasks.  ::D: 

*Edit:* YouTube video of Dorothy starting down the yellow brick road. =P

----------


## ninja9578

You can use whatever method you'd like to catch the duck, as long as you can get it in your hands.

Yeah, I like the advanced badge, it's the favourite one I've made so far  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

Here, both basic and advanced (red is important part for tasks)


So, I dunno how but I got to a tower in that planet, being attacked by the weird ships of the enemy, I suppose that was done the night I forgot... who cares, just sliced them and prepared to work on the task for this month, a duck it must be, now I had a problem, which kind? A gecko duck? (suggested by ninja) a normal duck? (kind of boring) or Chivis? (the extremly overpowered duck in my dreams) and, after some talk with the cats we decided it must be the 3 of them! After all, a duck with that much power would be helpful in the war, anyway, asked for a special room to get into the summoning (excepting for normal duck) it was pretty simple for the gecko duck, but for Chivis I needed a little more time, after all a duck thats 1.6mts tall, with purple feathers (made of solid hydrogen) that can move at sound speed withouth a problem and a fixed strenght plus the deadliness of being highly explosive because of its composed nature, its extremly hard to call for it, anyway, got the gecko and normal duck there, I was planning in catching them while the summoning finished, after all, I wanted to have an epic/uber battle with her for the catching, it was all going so good, then, recalled my lost dog, it messed the summoning and basically all my powers, lost lucidity and got myself into a FA, also, my DG got out of his prision, at least with enough powers from the forced training.

Regain lucidity in the FA and go out, in this depressed myself it was kind of hard to actually catch a duck, I didn't care much about the task anymore and wanted to just stay inside until it was time to wake up, but you know, my DG wouldn't pass this chance to avenge himself, after all, I like to give them a free will, which is something I must fix to put it off in those depressing times.

Went outside because of all the noise, it was so annoying, decided I must just retire to try the advanced task and started to fly, but was trapped in that FA, went down to go and kick someone as I was truly angry now, found someone I has known for so long (WL) and always hated her, but like I would remember that in a dream while depressed, she was talking to me about something and I decided it was better to tell her I didn't hate her to stop the bothering, she went truly happy which made me come back a little and tell "Ok, ok, I hate you but that from my isn't a bad thing, for most" yay ruined the FA for everyone, or so I tought because the people started to dissapear, excepting for another person, a teacher I know, he of course wasn't a normal guy, it was no other than the disguised DG, now wasn't the time to mess with me, so just killed the DG and started to think that in such a horrible lucid even sex would be better than whatever I were doing, so teleported outside to the FA to a past memory and summoned someone randomly.

It was a pretty girl with long hair, it didn't matter who she was, from where I took the image, it was still useless after all, tried to do it, but was so in the bad mood that couldn't, felt like waking (no, I don't wake while doing lucid sex, or never happend the 3 times before <.<) but wanted to see yanis again, couldn't say bye to her so went back to the FA and did so, after talking with her and playing, tought it would be good to go and finish the thing with some random characters at another past memory, but hell, if it was a past memory, it was ok to do the advanced task, right?

Tried to get to the yellow thing, but instead it was grey, and instead of being a big travel, it was just a big road with tons of white flowers around, could easily pass it all just by flying, trough it, at least there was a big castle at the end, which had inside another building of pearl color, I tought I must go there to find the wizard, but instead found some people taking class and 2 weird teachers, one a wizard and other a werewolf (no, they looked normal, but it was easy to guess since it was a past memory lol) then went to talk with the students and told them they were frigments of my mind and I were dreaming, asked for proof and transformed my hand into that of a werewolf, it took me so long, how silly to take so long in something that simple, but whatever, then the witch and werewolf went and told me I wasn't needed there and tried to take me out, which provoked me to kill the both of them, enough for the students to believe I were dreaming, then decided I wouldn't try the tasks until I were done with the lost of Yanis, because the influence it took over the 2 of them was so great and made me fail in both <.<

Failed both.. will try again once I'm done with that depression (now just sadness)

----------


## Zak

Had a really fragmented lucid last night, a lot of gaps in memory.  :Sad:  I still remember doing the advanced challenge, though!  ::banana::  Here's how it went:

I was on a road trip with my family across the Nevada desert. We stopped at a large hotel in the middle of nowhere, and went up to our room. My sister said she wanted to have a lucid dream tonight, and would fall asleep now. I told her that I would go to sleep now too, cause I wanted to have an LD (how did I not get lucid at this part? >.< ) So we both went to sleep. Immediately after I closed my eyes, I started LDing. I was in my house, looking out the window. I remembered the advanced task, then got down to the floor and thought, "When I look back, there will be a yellow brick road." I looked back, and sure enough, the normal road was replaced by a yellow brick one. I went outside and began to walk down it. It lead into a forest. I walked through the forest, following the yellow brick road for awhile. Nothing interesting was really happening, until, suddenly, the road stopped. There was an electrified fence blocking it, and a warning sign in some language (Cyrillic?) I jumped really high over the fence, and landed inside a Russian Ultranationalist camp. (Like the guys in Call of Duty 4.) Here's where my memory gets really fragmented. I have vague memories of hostages being there, and fighting the Ultranationalists. I also have a memory of having some lucid sex near the end of the dream.  ::?:  That's pretty much it.

----------


## DreamingGhost

Not sure if these count but here they are.

I have a FA and become lucid. I leave the house telling myself I will see the yellow brick road to follow at the bottom of the stairs. It is not there so I get made and turn my back and then look again. When I look again it is now there and I am happy. I start to follow it only to find that it ends rather quickly, but the road continues in square patches and arrows at corners and other pathway splits. The best way to describe it is it now looks like a board game lol. So I still follow this and then make a right when I can. When I get to the street I see the yellow brick road still looks like a board game so I deiced to look for some ducks to try to catch. 

I look down from where I am standing by the grass and now see some ducks. At first they look like normal ducks, but then when I try to catch them they start to look evil and now have teeth. As I am trying to catch the adult ones I see there is now a nest with eggs and a few baby evil ducks. I pick up one of the squirming baby ducks. When I look at it now it looks like a half duck half fish evil looking thing. Before I could put the baby duck down again the adult ducks circled me and started biting me. Soon after I woke up.  

D.G. ::jester::

----------


## Conkt

Hmmm... follow the yellow brick road, eh? Wonder what I'll find? It's a long weekend, so I get to sleep in and _hopefully_ I'll become lucid  ::D:

----------


## andrew1123

Ergh! I had a lucid this morning, but I couldn't remember what the tasks of the month were. It was the longest lucid I've ever had, all my other's I've woken up alot sooner.

----------


## Hukif

Wee! Basic task done, just had to take some extra hours of sleep <.<

Quote from my DJ:


WILD

yay no fail! yelled when the dream started, DW (finally), in the storage were I "think" I was last time... some undesired people passed trough the barrier (the barrier was for machines only, so it was logic) 3 mages (earth, water and something else) they already destroyed half the city and were apparently waiting for my return, so the barrier can be destroyed, they had time to prepare a trap, because by the time I finished scanning and went to meet them, got frozen by the water guy, they tought that would be enough, after all even if death isn't instant, it will eventually arrive, I was feeling cold, but no problem, just used "atom of hate" to vaporize the water, once out they started to say something I can't recall (more like hear, hurting ears from cold) I didn't care about that and just put a summoning circle for Chivis, this time basic task was mine! So got attacked again by the water guy and his trap, so silly to think it would work twice, just teleported behind him and used the water vapor to kill him, then made an ice lance and went for the other 2 guys the earth one was merely an amateur and couldn't use his magick, easy win, the other one was trying to hide himself with some mirages, not like it worked tough, just put a light barrier and found the real, killed him and helped with the destroyed city, people was happy but it wasn't the momment, if I were to fight Chivis at that momment the new damage surely would be greater, and finally, she arrived (just realized that teleporting is easier than summon...) the overpowered duck was here, yay! Now to catch her, first to teleport outside the city tough, but right, Chivis had to be so cruel as to start attacking before I could teleport, got more repairing to do... anyway, teleported to the mountain close.

Went up to have a flying fight, inmediatly returned to the floor from a nice peack attack of Chivis, destroyed a tree in the way, I wonder why so agressive today? then some explosive feathers towards me, again, why so agressive... did I do something bad? Used a barrier and some earth to protect myself, after that teleported behind her and did that kick-to-the-floor thing, yay! Some water into fog to block the sight and continued the fight (yes, I will keep it again for me, or most of it) after trying our best to not destroy anything and fight at the same time, she got tired, and I offered tons of soup to her, then catched the duck! I suppose the soup at the start was better, but it would kill the purpose of summoning Chivis, after finishing the basic task, wanted the advanced one, but.

When tried to get into a FA for the advanced task, got into the last dream and had to buy some bread, ah well, at least basic was done, and it was time to wake up too, so its all ok. (excepting I forgot about gacko-duck <.<)


And thats it.

----------


## ninja9578

I'm sure that you'll get that gecko-duck soon.  ::D:

----------


## DreamingGhost

Just a quick question.

For my records does my duck caching part of the ld count as a completed task? If not I will work towards compleating this task again this month.

Thanks.

G.D. ::jester::

----------


## ninja9578

Well, you had a baby in your hands, so yeah it counts.  You only get one badge though, so you're displaying the advanced one.

----------


## DreamingGhost

> Well, you had a baby in your hands, so yeah it counts. You only get one badge though, so you're displaying the advanced one.



Ok thank you, just making sure it counted.  :smiley:   ::hug:: 

D.G. ::jester::

----------


## Sparkeycat

Woop! :boogie: 
There was a duck in my non-lucid dream last night, then I was like hmm, I wanna hug it so i knelt down and held out my arms and it ran away ¬_¬.
As it ran off, I became sort-of lucid because it was running too fast for a duck. I was like "please, please let someone else catch it!" then someone did and they gave it to me.
Would it count as *ME* catching it if I *willed* another person to get it?

----------


## panta-rei

On November 2nd, I walked into a room, and there was a guy in a duck suit, I tackled him. Does that count?

----------


## Forrest

> I agree. I've also mentioned this. It would make the tasks available, yet challenging for everyone.



I respectfully disagree with both of you. The task of the month is not supposed to be a serious competition. It's an adventure springboard, and something fun to discuss in the forums. The advanced tasks are perhaps not difficult per se, but make for far more interesting stories.
This is only my opinion, so keep in mind that I am speaking from the perspective of one who is not [insert pause to think of how to conclude the sentence]
Never mind. Ok, I do not have even a tiny degree of ability to have lucid dreams. If we make it truly hard it discourages me and perhaps others even more.

----------


## goldentheponygirl

Had a lucid dram last night and remembered the task of the month.  I tried to make a yellow brick road, but the bricks didn't go very far.  I went along the yellow brick road and sang the song.  There were tall weeds or maybe it was tall dead grass on either side of the road and when the bricks ended there was still a path between the tall weeds, so I followed it a little bit longer.  Then I remembered the duck task.  I mad a duck apear and it was hard to catch and was slipping between my hands.  I got it to hold still and named it Twitch.  Then I gave it to my niece because she likes ducks.

----------


## guitarboy

I had a dream several  days ago that I followed the yellow brick road, it was trippy. I'll post it for the sake of remembering it.
I was walking, a lion jumped in front of me. It roared, the bit me. I went lucid, and tossed it aside. Ironically, I watched the Wizard of Oz before I fell asleep, so that stuck in my mind. I started walking, my dog, scooby, at my side. He barked and nudged my foot, and I turned to see a scarecrow. I turned to see a tin can, the one my Grandmother uses to water her garden. I continued to walk, I ended up in a mountain. The yellow line going straight up. The curiosity of my sub conscience led me up the mountain, my dog by my side. H barked, the sprouted wings and got really big. I jumped on, and we flew up the mountain. I ended up looking at a giant mask that looked like the green one from "Son of the Mask." It spoke, I don't recall what it said. I woke up after my dog licked my face.

----------


## kel

I did it!

I don't remember how I got lucid, but i went on here before bed.
red: Task part

purple: Does not matter



I was in a dark area so I started flying away to get to a more familar area. Landed iin a neighbourhood and immediately remembered the yellow brick road task. I started wandering around telling myself it should be around here somewhere. I must have walked around for five minutes going around the block and then I went behind some buildings and I saw a yellow path in the close distance! As i approached it i saw that it was a park with swings and the whole deal. Once getting closer to the road it turned out to be about 5 cement blocks with yellow paint splattered on them. (goes to show my level of creativity) as I keep walking down this path I go up a few stairs and there are people in front of me enjoying themselves. on the right side there were 'employees' hired for us to entertain/serve us.. kinda like beer fest.. there was music and mingling in the armosphere and further down on the right there was an oxygen bar.

For some reason I was not interested in mingling with these people (probably because I have been to waaaay better real live parties so i turned around, and left in search of a duck.

Once again, I started walking around the block saying that those ducks should be around here somewhere, and not finding them that easy. I almost walked past a pool and then i turned around and remembered reading on the forums about how breathing underwater is really cool. So i started to belly flop in.. just as I am on top of the water about to enter, time went in slow motion and I even thought "whoa,, i have never breathed underwater and I havent gone swimming in a long time. i guess this extra time that i am getting is for me to prepare how this is going to feel. I thought about how I hope the water is not going to be freezing. then I made sure to get rid of any expectations and then I fell in the water and continued to breathe normally.. it was in fact VERY COOL. I saw some blurry things and blurry people under the surface of the water but it creeped me out so somehow I got out. NO idea how I did so and I dont even remember being wet.

I continued to look for ducks and finally saw some in the distance!
It was a playground type setting again I think there might have been a couple real ducks but the majority were those wooden plasticy ones, one might find in a playground with the springed bottoms. i ran to one and hugged it and hugged it... 

My recall has been crap lately as I have been lazy with writing down my dreams. after this i went on to have a super long lucid dream but thank god for the task because if it wern't for it, then i would have not remembered any of my dream.

ps
i should have know my yellow brick road would lead me to a social event  ::banana::

----------


## Hukif

Well, did the advanced task, but thats not important, the gecko is the important!
Report:


WILD

Directly to FA, but like thats a problem, anyway, was deciding between the advanced or the gecko tasks and got the idea (still in FA bed):
Do the advanced task and once I'm at the wizard, wish for a gecko duck! Kill 2 rocks with 1 wizard, or however its written.
Went outside and teleported to the yellow brick road along with 5 really rich people and their really big houses, it was fun, a home rain, with 6 houses, 5 big and 1 small (doroti), my plan was to follow the girl along her adventure, but the start was so boring, so went to explain the situation to the rich people who just got into a new world, my talk was like this:
Well strangers, we came here to find a wizard, the wizard of Oz, now, we will travel along this weird road thats yellow and get to the end of it, anyway, as rich people I trust you guys can afford a car or helicopter as enough people to investigate said wizard, so that it won't take long to find him! After we are done, I will return you all to your normal day place, so thats how it should be working, ok?
They were so confused, but had to accept anyway, so they sent their workers to get info about the wizard, I suppose nobody in there was smart, because the workers left nothing to get faster... now we had to look for the wizard, the workers and the little girl <.<

Part 1:

First, instead of looking for anyone, started to fight because of the moves they did, they were blaming me for taking them to that place (which is right) and I was blaming them for taking the comfort of traveling in car... it would take tons of my time, anyway the fight ended when I told them I didn't have long until wake time, they put weird faces and asked what that meant, so more talking:
Me: Well, it means I'm asleep and your DC and I will wake up at some point.
Random Girl: What!? And I tought this place was crazy, lets all go back to our houses.
Everyone "agrees"
Me: Ah... its not like you guys have the option "destroys houses" this is supposed to save my energy so I won't get bored or wake up suddenly before finishing my task, don't make it any harder, ok?
Everyone: Ok... "runs"
Me: "sighs" I suppose rich people wasn't a good idea "teleports them back"
Me: Ok, so I suppose by now that the only exit is doing what I asked for, right?
Everyone starts walking and looking for a car, as none of them was customed to the kind of thing, they started to become slower and started to make me waste tons of my time, I was already doubting I could finish the task like this, so helped them.
Me: Ok everyone, here "throws fruits" eat them, they will give you some sort of powers and improve your body abilities a lot, being this slow is bad, we must be tailing the girl and not cars.
Everyone was suspicious but eat the fruit anyway, it truly improved our speed and in no time, we were at the same point of the girl. Wake up at this momment.

DEILD

2nd part:

Everyone: What happend? you suddenly fainted.
Me: Oh no, I just woke up and came back the fastest I could, now were is the girl? She can't escape or be slow at moving.
Random boy: Oh she went trough this way, there is a bridge that looks weak, so it may take us time to pass it.
Me: I don't have time "makes the bridge stronger", now lets follow.
And as so, started to follow the girl and the plot from the story, or the plot I recalled at the momment of getting there... anyway, it didn't took long before the witch appeared (around 30 mins) of course, I could not let her take the time of the little girl, so killed her, it was just going to ruin the life of the friends of the girl anyway <.<

So, after helping her, continued trough our path and got lost in a kind of city, lucky enough, could find some of the workers, they had info about the place, multiple maps, the wizard wereabouts and some food. Apparently everyone else died for unknown reasons, so they didn't matter anymore, now to find the little girl and continue with the travel... but we were lost, so it would be difficult because there were no maps about the city (how weird)

So, after getting back to the road (had to kick some good witchs) continued following the girl, finally, arrived to a huge castle, it was the aim so entered there to find the wizard and get back, woke up again.

DEILD

part 3

So back to the castle.
Everyone: You woke up again?
Me: Yep, now for the silly wizard! I want my gecko-duck!
Everyone: We are risking ourselves for a duck!!!!
Me: A problem? I can easily end that life your risking if you want <.<
"silence"
Me: Ok lets go.
And moved to the place were the wizard were, the girl and company started to ask things, but as I didn't care about that once I was at the other side of the yellow road, just told them to go back to kansas and teleported them there (I think only the girl goes back... who knows, I can't recall much of the movie <.<) then asked for my gecko-duck, but the silly wizard said something about friendship and those things, interrupted telling him I dind't care about that, I wanted a gecko-duck, but he left @[email protected]

Anyway, as promised teleported everyone back to were we first were (ok, to were I first was) now everyone wanted to get back to their house and not mine, but before that, I wanted the maps of the wizard, there were at least 3 other places where people said he liked to go, so went there, found him in a desert inside a really, really big dragon, his teeth were my size...
Anyway, asked again for my gecko-duck, he said something that for power I needed a dragon egg, and gave me a red egg really heavy, I told him that wasn't what I wanted and he was trying to escape again, so modified my body into the strong version and threw him away along with his silly dragon, got back to the FA and opened the doors for them to go. Nearly everyone left, but the random girl, she said something of wanting to stay with me in all dreams and silly things, meh it was annoying so went outside to find my ducks and transform them, there were no ducks and instead tons of kids, was about to get agressive but woke up again. This time didn't go back.

Wish me luck with the gecko... its just so hard <.<

----------


## panta-rei

Alright, this morning, I woke up slightly, but went right back to bed, thinking about ducks. When I gained control, I noticed one little yellow duck in the corner, so I made a net, and grabbed him. I put him in a cage, but he bit me so I woke up...

----------


## oniman7

What if we catch a duck while it's walking down the yellow brick road  ::?:  ?

----------


## ninja9578

That's fine.





> Alright, this morning, I woke up slightly, but went right back to bed, thinking about ducks. When I gained control, I noticed one little yellow duck in the corner, so I made a net, and grabbed him. I put him in a cage, but he bit me so I woke up...



 ::lol::  You got bit by a duck  ::tongue::

----------


## panta-rei

> You got bit by a duck



Stupid quacking son-of-a-swan....

----------


## CQDanger

Last night I started to dream that I was in a huge house where a party was going on but I didn't know very many people. I finally realized that I was dreaming after someone sailed off the balcony four stories down and landed gently at the bottom on both feet. Since I didn't know anyone I decided that maybe I should try my first task! (I haven't been lucid dreaming for very long so this was my first attempt.) I really didn't want to mess with ducks as I'm afraid of birds so I thought I'd try the safer less aggressive yellow brick road. It took me several tries to get it to appear because it's the first time I've tried to make something appear. I almost lost control of the scene a couple of times so I had to take a break and look around a bit to make everything around me sharpen up. A trick I learned here on the forums. (Thanks guys!) But then it finally showed up so I started to follow it though the halls of the house. But when I turned corners parts of it would disappear.  It led me down a spiral stair case and there were lots of books like I was entering an underground library. At the bottom there was something that looked like a shop complete with a door and window display where there were many more books. Inside as the shop keeper was Professer Snape! He wasn't very responsive when I tried to talk to him so I kissed him. I have a thing for him  :wink2:  But after that I woke up. So apparently Professor Snape's bookstore lies at the end of the yellow brick road. Lol. By far the most fun I've had lucid dreaming though. I've only had like 3 of them and this was the funnest one. Thank you!

----------


## Twoshadows

> I respectfully disagree with both of you. The task of the month is not supposed to be a serious competition. It's an adventure springboard, and something fun to discuss in the forums. The advanced tasks are perhaps not difficult per se, but make for far more interesting stories.
> This is only my opinion, so keep in mind that I am speaking from the perspective of one who is not [insert pause to think of how to conclude the sentence]
> Never mind. Ok, I do not have even a tiny degree of ability to have lucid dreams. If we make it truly hard it discourages me and perhaps others even more.



Forrest, I think you misunderstood. Or maybe I need to be more clear. I have always wanted a third task that is much much *easier* so that the beginner has a chance to participate. Something along the lines of "Look at your clothes. What are you wearing?". Something that anyone who becomes lucid could do. The challenge is not the task itself but in just becoming lucid and remembering the task. Then to balance that out, we could offer tasks that challenge both the moderate and advanced lucid dreamers as well. This way everyone can participate on their own level. 

The way I'm suggesting would allow more people to participate, not fewer. I want *everyone* to have the joy of completing a task... ::D:

----------


## The_Patient

I Just completed the basic task! 

_I wake up in my room and instinctively plug my nose.  I can breathe easily so I immediately become lucid.  The dream world is a little hazy so I roll around in my bed and fall off onto the floor, once the dream is stable, I stand up and look out my window, I find a bunch of aliens outside and use my finger gun to shoot them.  Its amazing what the power of a finger is like lol! 

After killing a couple of aliens, I remember the lucid task of the month.  Since my balcony is alien infested, I head over to the neighbors balcony.  I realize thet Im walking and decide to fly over, staying close to the ground so as to not lose the dream.  

On the neighbors balcony there are a bunch of small pieces of fluff, like the stuffing inside a stuffed animal.  I've never tried to summon anything in my dreams before, so I decide to try it out.  I find a nice piece of fluff, and visualize a duck in its place.  The transformation was really wierd, first the fluff changed into the shape of a duck and stood up, then it gained its color.  As soon as it was a good duck, I grabbed it and triumphantly yelled "I'm Dreaming!!!!!!!!"_

I realized that I had completed the task of the month and promptly threw the duck off of the balcony just for kicks ::D: 

This is my first completed task of the month! Thanks to everyone on the forum for helping me be ale to lucid dream! ::bowdown::

----------


## kel

this morning i was lucid and i took a second to stop . and try and remember the task of the month.... I couldn't remember it,,,, so i did my own thing.
silly  me,, i completed this months task  ::D:

----------


## Garjzla

i need a lucid that way i can complete at least one LTM..... :Sad: 

also in the lucid i need to remeber the task...i just get to side tracked

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Completed the Advanced Task, last night!  ::content:: 





> *11/19/2008
> Following the Yellow Brick Road*
> 
> I was in my old house, just sitting around and not doing much. I remember going outside at night and just walking around my neighborhood. For no reason that I can remember, I realized that I was dreaming. While trying to think of something to do, I began to slowly levitate, about to fly off to do whatever came to mind. Then, I thought about the Lucid Task. The only one I could remember was the Yellow Brick Road task. Asking myself what the quickest way would be, to find a yellow brick road, I lowered myself back down to the street. 
> 
> Looking back down the cross-street that ran to my house, I could see in the low glow of the streetlight that the road was made of stone.  It was a very small road, only wide enough for about one car, and it trailed off behind my house and around the back of my neighborhood. I walked the length of the road andthen it just kinda stopped. It ended at the corner of the block and brought me to the front side of the complex. Some dude that kind of reminded me of Doc Brown (I had been watching _Back to the Future_, the other day.) came running up to me and rambling on about something. I talked to him for a while and ended up losing lucidity. We walked back around toward the front of the neighborhood, and passed my mom, uncle and a few other people. My mom had got a new motorcycle, and she let me ride it. It was a Harley, and pretty badass. I was riding it, though, and hitting the front breaks almost threw me off of the bike. It stood up on the front wheel and spun 180 degrees, landing and facing the opposite direction. I brought it back to her and some of the guys checked it out and said that the reason it was like that was because of a fucked up suspension. They started working on the bike and trying to work out the leaning issue.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay O!

----------


## The_Patient

> I Just completed the basic task! 
> 
> _I wake up in my room and instinctively plug my nose.  I can breathe easily so I immediately become lucid.  The dream world is a little hazy so I roll around in my bed and fall off onto the floor, once the dream is stable, I stand up and look out my window, I find a bunch of aliens outside and use my finger gun to shoot them.  Its amazing what the power of a finger is like lol! 
> 
> After killing a couple of aliens, I remember the lucid task of the month.  Since my balcony is alien infested, I head over to the neighbors balcony.  I realize thet Im walking and decide to fly over, staying close to the ground so as to not lose the dream.  
> 
> On the neighbors balcony there are a bunch of small pieces of fluff, like the stuffing inside a stuffed animal.  I've never tried to summon anything in my dreams before, so I decide to try it out.  I find a nice piece of fluff, and visualize a duck in its place.  The transformation was really wierd, first the fluff changed into the shape of a duck and stood up, then it gained its color.  As soon as it was a good duck, I grabbed it and triumphantly yelled "I'm Dreaming!!!!!!!!"_
> 
> I realized that I had completed the task of the month and promptly threw the duck off of the balcony just for kicks
> ...



Ummm... did this count? I posted it yesterday... I really REALLY want the badge and the sexy orange name! lol

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, it counted.  The bureaucracy is making things slow.

----------


## The_Patient

ok thanks! Im sorry for beink kinda pushy but I was seriously about to shoot myself lol. ::D:

----------


## supreme

I haven't tried the duck thing yet because I haven't been able to make the
yellow brick road thing happen first. When I tried to turn a road into a 
yellow brick road, squares of yellow tiles started popping up here and there
but it wouldn't transform into a whole yellow road. At least the tiles were
yellow though. I want this one to work before I try catching a duck.
I'm thinking I should read what everyone else did in here now. I don't like to
read the entries until I've done the tasks my own way first, so as not to be
influenced, but so far it isn't working for me. Still a few more days in the
month though. Maybe I should try for the duck first. It's frustrating because
I can usually make happen what I want to happen, but not this time.....so
far anyway.  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

Maybe you could catch a yellow duck and then smoosh him into a road  :tongue2:   :Eek:

----------


## Astroman129

I have been gone a lot lately, but I have tried to complete one of these tasks so I can suggest a couple:

~Travel to the North Pole
~Give Santa Claus a gift
~Ride Santa's reindeer

Etc.

I will attempt again tonight.

----------


## supreme

> Maybe you could catch a yellow duck and then smoosh him into a road



haha ya, but then if I walk down it, there will probably be crazy mad-ass sniper 
ducks shooting at me all the way.......I bet.

----------


## Xaqaria

I haven't done one of these in a good long while so even though I didn't decide to until almost the end of the month, I thought I'd give it a try anyway. This is what I came up with...

P.S. This is just the bit that pertained to the advanced lucid task. For the rest of the dream, go to my DJ.

...realized that I had successfully materialized a shoe on my right foot, but that I was still holding the original shoe in my hand and the one I had on was slightly too small for me. I tried to take it off and I think the preoccupation with the shoes succeeded in either waking me up or at least throwing me into a FA. While I was either awake or lying in my dream bed I remembered that even though it was almost the end of the month, I wanted to do the advanced task since I hadn't done any of the monthly tasks in a good long while so I focused on the yellow brick road (fawllow fawllow fawllow fawllow follow the yellow brick road) and closed my eyes to go back to sleep.

Now, I've been playing fallout tactics lately and so what I saw when I closed my eyes was a loading screen to dream time, which is what makes me think I wasn't really awake in between.

When the loading bar finished I opened my eyes and saw that I was looking at a reflection of myself in some sort of biohazard suit/ full body armor in a computer console. As I stepped back, I saw that the console was weather proofed for being outside. Then, when I looked beyond it, I realized I was gazing over a post apocalyptic waste land and a broken but recognizable road made of tarnished yellow bricks worked its way through the rubble to my left. I vaguely remember a voice from the console telling me that it needed my help, but I immediately set off walking down the yellow brick road.

As I walked, I decided I must have a weapon strapped to the back of this vaguely power armor like suit so I reached over my shoulder expecting to come in contact with a rifle stock or something, only to find a smallish blocky digital camera. I stuck it to my chest (where I new it would stay) and tried to reach around again but became distracted when the yellow brick road through the wasteland led me to a fully operational outdoor food court with several different types of fast food restaurants being represented. One of the cashiers gave me an expectant look like he hadn't had a customer in awhile, but I thought this was quite the let down and went to continue along the road.

Unfortunately, I realized that the yellow bricks had given way to beige fast food chain tiles a while back and had to go back the way I came to see if I had gotten side tracked somewhere. I couldn't find where the path split off and it appeared that the yellow brick road dead ended at the food court so I decided to follow it in the other direction. I continued past the computer where I had come in to the dream and found that just back behind that the yellow brick road went into a building with double metal doors, so I followed it in.

The yellow brick road inside the building became like those lines they have in hospitals painted on the floors and walls that make it easy to find things, but this one was sort of a mash up between yellow bricks in the floor, yellow cement bricks in the hospital like walls and yellow painted lines, all haphazard and patchwork like the joining of two worlds. I followed the yellow brick hospital line around a couple corners and then started to see if I really had no weapons on this suit of futuristic armor, only to realize that it was becoming more and more like my snow suit and I just had a bunch of junk in the pockets (like normal). I pulled out a little pad that I had some drawings in (they were pretty cool looking now that I think about it) and immediately there were a couple of guys following me looking over my shoulder pestering me about the drawings. I flipped through and showed them a couple; most of them looked like they revolved around the idea of skeletons riding futuristic chopper motorcycles but I think the annoyance of these guys following me finally woke me up.

----------


## endymion

Hey everyone! It's good to finally be somewhere where I can access the internet on a daily basis...therefore I have a fair number of "saved up" task of the month attempts to share. A lot of these attempts were part of very long, high-level LDs, so I won't post the entire dream (check out my DJ if you would like to read those), but just the task-relevant parts. Oh, and I mainly focused on the advanced task of walking the yellow brick road.

*Attempt #1...FAILURE* (11/17/08...actually the majority of this dream pertains to the yellow brick road...so here it is):

"...I snap back into a more heightened awareness and decide to leave the house, do my LD prep and attempt my dream goal of following the yellow brick road (DreamViews November task of the month). As I exit from the front door, I notice everything man-made is the front yard is made of very finely finished (mahogany?) wood  columns, tables, even the floor (driveway) itself. As I walk then I do my LD prep, first saying this is happening in the here and now, this very moment (I find this incredibly helpful in boosting mental clarity). Then I rub my hands together, shout increase lucidity now! and increase clarity now! The combination of all these things is very impressive and as a result the dream is amazingly clear and vivid. I remember to remember a recent memory, but Im not sure if I succeed or fail at this (I cant recall the memory I would have remembered), but I proceed as if I succeed, since I dont dwell on it. To complete my LD prep I focus on the dream scenery and marvel at how I can create such a world from my mind. At this last point, after jogging for a while, I find myself outside of the all-wooden area and am in a heavily landscaped area with stone blocks and a view out onto a tremendous city.

I decide to get down to business and find the yellow brick road. I say to myself, I know with 100% certainty that the yellow brick road lies around the next corner to build up my expectation. So I turn the corner andnothing, just the same type of scenery. Im frustrated but keep jogging around, trying to think of another way to get there. Somewhere along the line I decide to take to the skies and fly. Not long after Im airborne, I spy a bridge with some people on it. I descend onto the bridge near two girls, one blonde and the other a darker-skinned brunette with a large face that I recognize as an acquaintance from high school (her name escapes me at the moment). After I land I ask them if they know where the yellow brick road is. The blonde is quick to answer, saying something along the lines of, Oh, Ive been there many years ago, but I forgot where it is now. I ignore them and fly off once again.

The next scene I can remember, I find myself in a partially-indoor harbor of some kind which is surrounded on 3 sides by walls. I walk up a central platform and once again marvel at how vivid and clear this dream is. Then the visuals begin to fade. Luckily, I recognize this quickly, and save the dream by spinning. Back on the platform, I notice a boy standing next to me who I recognize as someone who was one grade behind me in grade school. I ask him if he knows how to get to the yellow brick road. He says he doesnt, but his buddy does, and he points to another boy a few levels up behind an open window along one of the harbor walls. So I fly from the platform over to the friend, landing inside the opening. This is also a boy that I went to grade school with, but I cant remember his name. After I ask him about the road, he points and tells me I need to get on the raft thats just about the leave the harbor.

Following his instructions, I fly down to the waiting raft, but the captain, a white-haired Aussie with an attitude, tells me Ill be killed flying around like that. Out of respect, I land on the solid ground next to the docked raft before I board on foot. Right away we are off, floating in a very narrow and controlled channel. We take a left out of the harbor and continue on the narrow channel. Once we are completely out of sight of the main harbor docking area, another boy grasps tightly onto my hands under the captains orders, locking my wrists together. The captain then says this is a necessary precaution for his own protection. Despite my feeling of bitterness, I go along with it, at least until they can take me to the yellow brick road.

Eventually we dock up and disembark where the channel ends. We continue walking on foot through another corridor. After some minutes pass, I decide I cant stand being locked up like this anymore, so I thrash wildly to get the kid off me. This proves very hard, and he wont let go. I am even more frustrated because I realize that since Im lucid this kind of shit shouldnt stop me from exercising control over the dream, but yet it does. Shortly after I have this thought, I awaken."

*Attempt #2...PARTIAL SUCCESS* (11/20/08):

"...I then head over to the side gate and remember to try my goal of following the yellow brick road. I expect to see it behind the gate as I open it, but this doesnt work. I walk out onto the street and keep trying to conjure the yellow brick road but fail each time. DCs are everywhere at this point, but not really bothersome. I fly around for a while but I have a harder than usual time doing it. Mostly I fly Superman style, but my movement is consistently slow and its harder to gain altitude. Without any concrete goal in mind at this point, when I see some panthers walking toward me on Green Ridge, I decide to fight them. My memory of the fight is hazy, but I either defeat them or its a draw...

(later in same dream) "...I fly out of the maintenance shop and decide to try the other DreamViews task of catching a duck. I come to a big, open interior space somehow conjure a duck in the air above me, and fly up to catch it. Its really easy, the duck offering no resistance whatsoever, which makes sense when I look at it and realize it was a wooden replica duck suspended in the air by a string." (I don't know if this counts or not...you be the judge)

(later in same dream) "...Yet again the dream fades and I spin to save it. The new scene I find myself in is a grocery store like Woodmans. I ask some people around me how to get to the yellow brick road. An old Asian lady, pointing behind me, tells me that I need to fly through that display row of snacks to get there. Apparently its a portal or something. Sounds weird to me at the time, but I take her word for it, back up, and launch myself straight at this tiny row of snacks. As I meet them, either I get smaller or the packages get bigger, and Im negotiating my way through what looked to be an impossibly small spot. As Im flying forward my visuals blur and gray a bit, and I feel like Im awakening, but the next thing I know Im standing in an elaborate Japanese arena or coliseum built of stone.

The arena is packed with a raucous crowd, yelling at me while a female judge perched high up on a podium tells me Ive been charged with trying to infiltrate the yellow brick road, Japans most precious national secret. I basically dont realize what is going on and just want to keep moving, so I make some mega-leaps from platform to platform on the edge of the arena even as the mob tries to catch me. The dream fades again, but this time I feel like Ive had enough and consciously decide to wake up."

*Attempt #3...FAILURE* (11/25/08):

"...Everything is crystal clear after doing this. Satisfied enough, I walk back inside, planning to use one of the doors as a portal to the yellow brick road.

While inside, I walk down the hallway to the front door and try very hard to expect to see the yellow brick road on the other side, but when I open the door its not thereall I see is my front yard. Disappointed, I stay inside, closing the door and trying the portal/expectation method on other doors in the house, to no avail."

So I kinda completed the basic task, though the duck really didn't really put up much of a fight.  :tongue2:  I'll keep trying to find that elusive yellow brick road for the next few days.

----------


## ninja9578

it'll count  :smiley:

----------


## endymion

Cool  ::D:  Do I get a badge then?

----------


## ninja9578

In a little while, it takes a while for it to get put up.

----------


## oniman7

If I may suggest a few:
Beginner: find the famous painting of the dogs playing poker
advanced: play a game of poker with the dogs. Try and remember what cards you had
advanced: walk through a mirror. Where does it take you?
Thanks for considering

----------


## ninja9578

We already walked through a mirror, the tasks are chosen in a secret club that you have to have done the previous task to get into... or by me, which I feel like  :tongue2:

----------


## oniman7

Would you consider it though...?

----------


## ninja9578

Next month's task is already chosen.  Sorry  :Sad:

----------


## FlyAway

I did the basic task... well its a starter!

I was walking along a wedding isle and i remember about the task, I suddenly became lucid, I was suppose to be some sort of bridesmaid, and i ran outside in search for the duck... I walked along a bridge next to a lake and I saw a duck just stuck in a hole, I think it was about to be eaten by a mole or badger or something wierd like that, I pulled it out of a hole and put it in a cardboard box i found in a recycling bin outside the church (I know wierd right).

It was bizzare.
MEGA bizzare.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job.

----------


## lonestarx

Hi Guys!!

I havent been on here in awhile but returned  :smiley:  :smiley: 

I will be attempting both tonight... Also I ended my dryspell =D and with my very first DILD  :smiley:

----------


## endymion

*Attempt #4: SUCCESS!!* (11/29/08)

With only 2 days left in the month, I finally completed the advanced task of the month  ::banana::  Below is the dream in which it happened...it's bold where I actually complete my goal:

"...I walk back through the house and into the front yard. Despite my past failures, I decide to try to walk the yellow brick road (YBR) again. Since the expectation and the politely asking DCs methods have failed me, I resolve to DEMAND that a DC take me to the YBR. I find someone and demand that he take me there right this instant, but here some of the details are lost and my recall is fragmented. I know that someone leads me into this very tightly enclosed, claustrophobic office space. A receptionist directs me into an even smaller private office down the hall. When I walk in it is vacant, and I walk over to the corner, a little cubby with a glass window looking out onto the hallway. While staring out through it, I hear a noise in the main office area behind me. Hoping not to disturb anyone, I try to walk through the glass, pushing experimentally with my fingers first. Unfortunately I dont have the willpower to accomplish this, though it is a skill I should work on in the future. So Im forced to walk back through the private office before I can get to the hallway. As I walk through, a lawyer is talking to his client. I try to be discreet, but the lawyer notices me immediately and starts fuming, yelling at me about how this is a private space, I have no right to be in here, etc. I just ignore this pompous asshole and get out as fast as I can.

Somehow I arrive back at my front driveway. A little unsure of how to proceed in my goal, I just fly around for a while. As I am discovering to be the case, I have a very easy time moving side-to-side, but back and forth motion in the air is much more difficult. But as Im playing around, I discover a technique that works for me: tilting my body forward when I want to me forward and backward when I want to move backward. Makes sense I guess, but I hadnt tried it until now!

I fly around some more and somehow end up at a crowded mall or plaza. I enter a restaurant and see my grade school friend Mike G. sitting down in a booth with his family, waiting for their order to arrive. My subconscious probably inserted him into this dream because I saw him while doing a charity run the other day. Anyway, I run up to him from behind and begin shaking his shoulders (almost violently), commanding him to take me to the YBR. He seems annoyed, but tells me to enter a certain secret backdoor on the other end of the mall.

So I walk over to the door he described and open it. On the other side is a complete change of scenery. Im outdoors and the landscape is a very barren desert with rolling sand dunes in the distance. A railroad line runs right in front of the door, and two workers are sitting there trying to look busy. I go up to one of them and demand that he take me to the YBR. All he does is laugh at me and tell me that the YBR is 8000 miles to the south. I despair at this and think that theres no way I can fly there in time before I awaken. Luckily though, I hear the train coming down the tracks. I figure I can take the train to the YBR, so I hop on as it passes.

*Time is condensed here, because the next thing I know Im standing in front of this strange factory. I enter the main doors and realize that, at long last, I am there! Ive found the YBR, but its nothing like I anticipated; Im standing on yellow Lego bricks that are moving on a conveyor belt further into the interior of the factory. I stand on the bricks, letting the device take me forward into the great unknown. However, after a while something goes wrong: the bricks are no longer perfect rectangles of that golden yellow, but all kinds of odd shapes and all kinds of colors. On top of that, the conveyor belt switches direction, so now I have to walk against the direction of motion (like a treadmill). I struggle to maintain my balance, and eventually fall off entirely. As soon as I hit the ground, it seems, I am confronted by none other than Willy Wonka and a group of his oompa-loompas. He tells me that he is dreadfully sorry that his road malfunctioned and that hell try to get it fixed right away. Then he leaves, but one of his oompa-loompas stays behind. He comes up to me and asks me, How long did it take you to get to the yellow brick road? I reply, about a month. He says, incredulously, a month? Most people take years to get here and have to defeat either the good or evil dragons to do so. Its much more efficient to do what you did and just go the business route. This statement amuses me greatly, but I notice Im having hip pains and I awaken right then, unable to continue the conversation with this strange creature.*"

Very weird, but I'll take it!  ::D:

----------


## Licity

It's quite amusing, reading this topic compared to the very first Task of the Month archive...

People participating have had no trouble shooting fireworks from their hands or changing gender but when it comes to catching a duck, everyone is suddenly held up by the sheer difficulty of it.

Ironic, no? ::lol::

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally got around to attempting this last night. Didn't quite make it.

As soon as I remembered the task of *following the yellow brick road,* I started flying around trying to find one. I was flying at the edge of a forest. I flew for quite a while without seeing one. Finally I did see a brick road. Only it was red. Since I was tired of trying, I decided to just follow the *red brick road* to see what cool things I might find even though I knew I wouldn't get credit. It lead into the forest. I passed trees and rocks and went up hills, but never saw anything really interesting or out of the ordinary. I guess it has to be yellow for that.  :smiley:

----------


## Swingdance

I finally got this one this morning.  After a series of LD's, constantly waking up and getting back to sleep, I eventually remembered I had to look for a duck.  It started with me waking up in bed and looking at my hands (as I've made a habit of doing).  My hands were completely transparent.  So, now aware that I was dreaming, I decided to head to the bathroom and check the mirror out as it's always entertaining.  I looked in to see myself fairly normal except that I had no eyes.  Then my face started to melt away and I thought it would be best to head off on my duck finding adventure.  So I left the house and headed/glided down the street where I saw an old man in what looked like a hot dog stand.  I tried to say "hello" to him but he just grunted back.  Then I asked him where the ducks are.  He perked up quite quickly after that, almost as if he'd been waiting to hear that question, and happily pointed towards a lake full of ducks just a few hundred metres away.  So I glided down towards the lake and tried to get one of the ducks to come to me.  One almost did, but turned back before it got to the shore.  Then I realised that I shouldn't be worried about getting wet as it's a dream and jumped in the lake.  As I surfaced there was a duck right in front of me.  So I grabbed hold of it and petted it.  It was so soft I couldn't believe it.  After achieving this I went on to explore the bottom of the lake and found a shadow version of myself before waking up.

----------


## supreme

well I didn't make it for these tasks. I had 3 or 4 LDs this month but didn't
get them done.  ::?:

----------


## slash112

will there be a december task?

----------


## benTENDO

> I finally got this one this morning.



Bit late.. It's December.

When will the new task be up? I wanted to try it last night but no-one posted it.

I was already said that the December task has already been decided, so now I guess we just have to wait for it.

----------


## Twoshadows

> Bit late.. It's December.
> 
> When will the new task be up? I wanted to try it last night but no-one posted it.
> 
> I was already said that the December task has already been decided, so now I guess we just have to wait for it.



That brings up a good point. I think the new Tasks should be posted on the last day of the month. Otherwise there is that last day where no task get credit. I've completed a task on the last day of the month before, and it's frustrating that by the time you wake up it no longer counts.

If it were posted a day early then everyone could be trying for the new task on that last night of the month.

----------

